# Tortoise Eating Whale WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS



## Rebbetzin (Jul 4, 2010)

I usually put the old whale carcass in the compost pile, but I decided to see if Zoop and the Chickens would like to have a go at it. 


Here is Zoop eating a Whale!!









He appears to really like it, 







but then I know he has always liked melons


----------



## freemotion (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## lilhill (Jul 5, 2010)

Too, too funny.  Love it!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 5, 2010)

Har Har Har,

Love that tortoise!!

Great fun,

Thanks for the picture.

DonnaBelle


----------



## TeamChaos (Jul 29, 2010)

I was a little reluctant to click on this, but then I just had to see it-- I'm so glad I did! Adorable!


----------

